# Aggressive tip solicitations - successes and failures



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

Does anyone have any stories about aggressive solicitations being successful or failing hard? What I mean by that is anything beyond a tip sign or tip jar.

When tip solicitation became an ok thing in California I thought that it would be an easy transaction when passengers asked me to stop and wait at a convenience store or drive through a fast food joint. I would say "Sure, for a tip." End of story. But as it turns out no one is game for this; they'd rather skip the stop and not have to pay extra.

I recently had a disaster trip where a lady taking POOL asked me to ignore incoming passenger requests because she was late to her destination. I foolishly agreed, but said she'd have to tip me a small amount as compensation for lost wages. Of course when it came time to tip she backed out, became verbally abusive, and dumped a bottle of water out on my car. Oops.

The best way I've found to get tips is simply work the topic into the conversation, such as when people ask me if I make good money driving. By planting the seed during the ride, it sometimes leads to tips at the end—critically it must be of the persons' own free will and not be forced or done transactionally as with my disaster trip mentioned above.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

What does this tell you and everyone else? People do not give a shit about your situation and are not going to give anything more than they have to in order to get where they need to be. I just ignore a pax when they say I'm in a hurry and they ordered pool I mean WTF? They can either get out or dig deep right then and asking for drive thru is costing extra no matter what I honestly have no idea if the insurance will cover me if i intentionally deviate from driving point A to point B and that's what I tell then that in not putting my family my house or my retirement at risk cause they want jack n the box at 1am unless they fork out some cash up front, how much is up to you i say minimum 5 bucks for first 10 minutes them a dollar per minute after and i make sure we are clear on time.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

You shouldn't be driving for so cheap and complaining about it. Either leave them at the convenience store or wait for surge


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If a pool rider tells me to skip pax and rush it, I'll wait 10 min at the additional pax pick up. Next time, don't ride pool if you're in a hurry jerkoff!


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

It's like a pax telling the bus driver to wait while they run in the liquor store to get a 6 pack that goes over like a lead balloon.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ringo said:


> I just ignore a pax when they say I'm in a hurry and they ordered pool I mean WTF? They can either get out or dig deep right then
> 
> drive thru is costing extra no matter what they want jack n the box at 1am unless they fork out some cash up front, how much is up to you i say minimum 5 bucks for first 10 minutes them a dollar per minute after and i make sure we are clear on time.


Some of these Rocket Scientists really make me wonder. They are unwilling to do anything for you out of the kindness of their hearts, but expect you to do something for them out of the kindness of yours.

You have it there, if they promise you anything, you need to see it on the front seat. I can not buy a kilo of hamburger and a liter of soda with a promise.
Back in the Zone days, here, D.C. cabs could pick up multiple customers going to different destinations and charge each one a full and separate fare. Some of the smarter passengers used to get into the cab, throw and appropriate amount of money onto the front seat, say "That is yours, take me where I am going". I got the idea. This is America: money talks, words are cheap and bullshepankey walks. In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted).



steveK2016 said:


> If a pool rider tells me to skip pax and rush it, I'll wait 10 min at the additional pax pick up. Next time, don't ride pool if you're in a hurry jerkoff!


*POST OF THE DAY*



Ringo said:


> It's like a pax telling the bus driver to wait while they run in the liquor store to get a 6 pack that goes over like a lead balloon.


If you consider that most Uber Stool users are bus riders, as it is, and, that they are paying bus rates but suddenly expect limousine service, nothing to which these Rocket Scientists would stoop would surprise me, anymore.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Last weekend, I had a lot of pool request. This last weekend, it was significantly lower. SIGNIFICANTLY. I also noticed a trend that Pool rides come from certain parts inside the perimeter in Atlanta. If it weren't for guarantees, I would not be accepting Pools. Without a guarantee, Pool requests go unanswered in my vehicle. Not worth it and as many say, most are bus rider type people... no thanks.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

Pool requests need to be ignored every time. No accepted pool requests and voila pool option is gone.

I have had nothing but trouble when acceptinga pool ride. Every time. Avoid pool rides like you avoid ghettos


----------

